# The Old Man and the Waitress



## cosmonaut (Feb 1, 2012)

Shot with Olympus XA2, Noepan 400, printed on Iflord paper.




Old Man and the Waitress by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

I like. Reminds me of... Let me guess... A wafflehouse? 

I've eaten at many of those in Georgia... Mostly after nights of heavy drinking. I was around Macon when I was there.

Edit: Clicking on your link confirms my suspicions. It is indeed a WaffleHouse. I find it so intriguing that they place condiments on the plates in a certain fashion to tell the cooks what was ordered. 

First time I'd ever had grits and cheese... Probably now the only way I'd have grits, is with cheese. Otherwise, grits kind of suck. Lets be honest.


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I like. Reminds me of... Let me guess... A wafflehouse? I've eaten at many of those in Georgia... Mostly after nights of heavy drinking. I was around Macon when I was there.


 In my drinking days after I would go to rock concert me and my friends would hit the Waffle House. It was mostly small bands in small bars.lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I like. Reminds me of... Let me guess... A wafflehouse? I've eaten at many of those in Georgia... Mostly after nights of heavy drinking. I was around Macon when I was there.
> ...



That's what they're great for! I got flown down there by my Halo 2 team back when I was in Highschool. We drank and played so many video games, relied solely on fast food to survive. Wafflehouse, Nu-Way, Zaxby's, and Krystal (sp?) the one with the small burgers similar to white castle. It was a grand time. I'd definitely want to go back, but not during the 110 degree heat of the summer. August was not the time for me to go. Maine is quite different during the summer.


----------



## Ariadne (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice 'slice of life' shot.   Like how the diagonal comp takes you right through the story--just imagining the man is straight-faced joking with the smiling waitress.


----------



## mommy-medic (Feb 9, 2012)

It looks like you captured a small part of a bigger story. After reading the responses I checked out your flickr- I'm not too far from some of those locations! I'd love to know where that cherokee rock village is, it looks beautiful.


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2012)

mommy-medic said:


> It looks like you captured a small part of a bigger story. After reading the responses I checked out your flickr- I'm not too far from some of those locations! I'd love to know where that cherokee rock village is, it looks beautiful.


Thanks all, Cherokee Rock Village is close to Collinsville Ala. If you are a rock climber or camper it's a great place to go..Cherokee Rock Village - Cherokee County Historical Society, Alabama


----------



## mommy-medic (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool, thanks. I'm in metro Atlanta but happened to be in Aragon a few weeks ago. I've also shot some old International trucks up in Rydal/White I think? I know the house you shot where the tornados hit last year as well. Great capture.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice scene, but I kinda felt like there was too much around them for me to feel a personal connection with them... also the man and waitress do not appear to be interacting and their moods come across as wildly different which was jarring for me.

It seems like a good place to hang out and persist as there is a lot of interest there, but I think you need a better moment and a bit of work on the composition.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm, I keep looking at the cash register.

Ah, too bad you don't have the Olympus XA ... better focus control.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice perespective and good work with the repeating patterns. Makes me think of those old photos in Dennys or Ihop where they show the old photos of the resturants 50-60 years ago.


----------



## doomster (Feb 16, 2012)

I like the atmosphere here.


----------

